# The RIGHT Ebay Short Shifter!!!



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

Ok so i originally bought a short shifter back in february on ebay. it was one of those ones thats just the shifter, nothing else. the cheapest ones. well, thats just what they are, cheap, useless, a waste of your money. when i put it in, i had to use the stock mounting hardware, by cutting the bottom cup, prying it open to fit around the shaft, and then close it back up. the pivot ball was too small so the shifter had up and down movement, and the setup was just all together WAY too ghetto. on top of that, the throw reduction was minimal, and the shifter height was only reduced about an inch.

this is how it looked too:



















so I decided that it was time to step up to the next level, and see how that worked. well, there's another ebay short shifter that is a B&M replica. its only $40 more that the shit stick i had originally bought. it comes with it's own mounting hardware that will fit on your stock shift linkage. the only modification required is one of the bolt holes on the mounting end of the stabilizer bar has to be drilled bigger. do a mock fitting before modification and you'll see exactly what i mean. this is really mild and easy modding and afterwards, the shifter fits perfectly. the shaft is also much thicker than the crappy ebay shifters shaft, therefore being stronger.

the result? a way more solid feeling shifter, with great throw reduction and great height reduction. coupled with my Redline Goods Tercel Shift Boot Mod, it couples for an amazing look over stock with your choice of knob.

heres picture of the newness:



















yes i know my car is dirty. i'm cleaning it today lol....


----------

